# Mouth Breeders



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can someone explain to me exactly how mouth breeding cichlids have babies. I understand that the babies are in there mouth but where are the eggs layed and does the male fertalize the eggs out side of the mouth. Does the mom put the eggs in here mouth or is it only the fry.....


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

my africans have just had babys and she has carried them in her mouth i am thinking that they lay the eggs and she scoops them up in her mouth till she figures its time for them to go


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

what type were your africans?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

hmm.. i always thought cichlids lay eggs, and the mother watches the nest..then when they hatch, the mother keeps them in her mouth until they r big enough to be out on their own..


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Piranha Guy said:


> what type were your africans?


 they are mbuna


----------



## fwlion (Nov 7, 2003)

there are a BUNCH of different mouth brooding africans and a few South American mouth brooders I've got a pair of red hump geo. they shes got a mouth full of eggs at least once or twice a mouth most mouth brooders lay the eggs on the substrate the male fertilizes them and she scoopes them up in her mouth and holds them until they are literally to big to fit in her bucchal cavitivity (pouch in her mouth) and then you've got some mouth brooders that lay the eggs on the substrate and then the female scoops them up and then he fertilizes the eggs while they are in her mouth and then you've got some mouth brooders that lay the eggs on the substrate wait for the eggs to hatch and then they scoop up the fry


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

eggs are layed


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

wait till they become babies


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

female cichlid keeps in mouth


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

until fry are big enough


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

to survive out on their own


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

you must feed them alot


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

cuz if you dont


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

after the mother releases the fry


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

parents may eat them


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

or you could just seperate parents from fry


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

sometimes parents will attack eachother after fry are born


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the cichlids i have now (peacocks).. they lay the eggs, the male fertilizes them.. then the females scoops up the eggs in her mouthm and the fry hatch in there.. the fry stay in her mouth for about 30 days


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

wtf is with a new reply with every few words? I'm assuming its just to get more posts and make it seem you are a dedicated p member when you're not. you are on your way to becoming my bitch.


----------

